
How Did G.M. Create Tesla's Dream Car First? - runako
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/technology/how-did-gm-create-teslas-dream-car-first.html
======
jblow
This article is a ridiculous hit-piece. Ugh.

From reading it you would think Tesla was some kind of failure of a company,
rather than a miraculous startup that has done what no American car company
has managed to do in over 100 years.

"You see, the fact that Tesla has 400,000 preorders is actually a sign of
failure!" Yeah, tell me more...

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12497014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12497014)

